# Two girls from Rayo's litter Hampton Roads va



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

I had one person not follow through with adopting Zara and Sheba. They are very sweet, Sheba is more active and Zara is very laid back. There is a thread on here where you can see them grow up, they are litter trained.The picture is actually Garrus (looks like her) I will update Shebas when I get home!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/5658168963.htmlThis is the craigslist post with updated pictures 🙂


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

I am happy to report that Zara and Sheba went to a great home this morning! 😊


----------

